# K-45 vs K-50 for kitchen sink,



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Is the k 45 2 way auto feed garbage how does it match up against the 50


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I have a k-40 and k-50.....neither 40 or 45 would be a fair comparison on a kitchen sink drain or any other drain for that matter.


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

K 45


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It's not garbage. Same design that's on the k39af but the K50 is heads and tails above any snake machine. I only advantage I see to a pistol rodder is the operation is faster.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

K-50 hands down.

Mark


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*2:37 but only if ya don't have epilepsy*


----------



## BigD (Jan 22, 2010)

Right now it will have to be my go to secondary durian machine


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have said this in the past
The k 50 is hands down the best secondary line machine out


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K50 is much better option over a K45. Electric Eel Model N with 5/8 dualmatic cable is better than both the K50 or K45.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I run a K45 for tubs (no auto feed, ugly gloves), lavs, and kitchen sinks. If that don't do it, I break out the General mini and a 3/8" cable. Game Over.


----------

